# Spring Baby Pictures :)



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All you shepherds who are having babies PLEASE, please, please post your baby pictures here so we an all OOoooooo and Ahhhhhhhh and Coo over them. It just isn't fair to the rest of us who have no critters having babies. I NEED A BABY FIX!!!!!!! :thumb:

Thank you so much! If you have pictures and don't know how to post them let us know, one of us can help you.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Some of mine can began lambing any time now. I need to go and check more often.  No lambs so far though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marci, go check again! maybe they have lambs now? no? how about NOW?
Oh, and did you get all your shearing done? :teehee:

Spring is my favorite time on HT, for all the new baby pics.

Here is my little charity-case calf.




















She was born selenium deficient. Completely floppy and unable to move any of her limbs.
Her mother was a newly-purchased cow, so who knows how they had been feeding her?

Anyhow, we are leaving all the calves to their mamas this year (no bottlefeeding!)
except this little gal. 
There just HAS to be 1 Problem Child, you know?

She is 2 weeks old now and can still not get up completely on her own, but she has a good suck reflex and it falls to me to bottle her. 
She *can* walk, but you have to help her get her front half up.

She is teeny-tiny. Maybe 30 pounds. Her mom is Aryshire and who knows the daddy?
I know she has an odd look, kinda preemie, but she is my little champ right now.

Every day I am amazed that she is still alive, considering.
She is growing on me with her needy little self and the fact that she hasn't scoured up yet. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I wanted to say Jersey cross, until you said her mom was an Aryshire. No scours? Good on your head for a bottle baby! Keep it up!

I posted on the Sheep forum requesting baby pics here on the Fiber Arts forum. I know I rarely get to the sheep forum since I don't keep sheep. I figure it might be the same of folks on the sheep forum that don't do fiber arts ....

Here's hoping we get more sheepie baby pics!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Heres my baby fiber. 
All crosses, Cotswold with BF, LL, Merino, Jacob, aka mutts. :bowtie:
But fiber oh so sweet.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

We had a calf born one time that weighted 22 pounds and it was a holstien. I could put it on my arm to bottle feed it, it's tail at my elbow and it's chin on my fingertips. We feed it with an old baby bottle. It was from a cow named Diamond so we called it Quarter Carat!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

How sweet. Black, white and speckled sheep. Who knew? 

And that brown-faced calf...how smooth its fur (hide???) looks.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Only one fiber baby right now but I have 7 others that are nearly as cute. 

the Romney cross at 1/2 hr old









some of the meat lambs



























and my fiber girl who lost her lambs


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Here ya go!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL babies!!!!! Thank you all for posting them. I LOVE those black lambs. RiverPines your little black one looks so black, she will have a nice first years fleece.

GAM do you giving the little calf selenium shots to help her? She looks sweet. Have you named her?

LAC love the way the baby seems to be nuzzling up against mom.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kabri/5581511390/ Here's video I took tonight of twin ewe lambs playing and HOPPING! Weather here has been terrible so had to take the video in the barn where the lighting is not the best, but you'll get the idea! These lambs were born Sunday morning to first-time mother (who is not even in the stall with them, she's next door eating. Enjoy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I would say it the first way, Shev-eeot I bet they will have a nice fleece

Love, love the video. Make my day and started it off with a big smile. This is what spring is all about. How adorable they are. Hug them all and give each a kiss on it's fuzzy head


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ALF I'm loving the spots.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Our first baby was born on Saturday. She is a little Shetland/Katahdin/Dorper cross. I named her Lamb Chop which will be her destiny.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! What a sweetie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

sproing, sproing, sproing!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> sproing, sproing, sproing!


 Exactly.... which causes SMILE  SMILE  SMILE !!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday, Shadow had twins a ram lamb and a ewe lamb. The ram is the white one with brown spots. I am naming them Rambler and Ewego. They too will be meat.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh precious!


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, if you insist.... Most of my lambs this year are half East Friesian, half Black Cotswold.

This is Romulus, the newest ram lamb. His brother died, so he has mom (Tetris) all to himself. And he likes to make faces at the camera!










This is Changeling, one of the 50/50s (he's a momma's boy):


















And Monster (he was an enormous single, but his mother Meryl Sheep delivered him all on her own in record time, what a ewe!):










This is Honey, she's a heartbreaker:










Romeo & Don Juan (75% EF, 25% Icelandic):










And this is Don Juan & Romeo with their mother, Virginia; the third lamb leaping by her side is Starbuck, absolutely the alpha of this year's lambs, and always front & center!










More Starbuck:










And here she is with Godiva, my last pregnant ewe (not her mother):










And this is Scout, feeding Isis & Miri:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Keep the pics coming - they are adorable!!

VA Shepherd - Starbuck looks just like a little Holstein - cute!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

VA Shepherd, I love the faces on your lambs!!!!

Terra had her little ram lamb tonight. I was going to name him Firma or Lamba. I am not sure though.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's some more!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooohhh! Love the one with the brown legs. They already have nice fleeces, I want to run my fingers through those curls.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love the Icelandic babies!!! I had twin rams born this morning to Abigail...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, so much adorability. I want to kiss them all right above their little soft eyelids and rub my thumb over the bridges of all their noses 
and just feel their soft new fleeces and I absolutely adore the tiny new hooves that are still kind of soft and rubbery feeling.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh they are all beautiful! That little calf of GAMs, though, is my favorite... even though she doesn't have any spinable wool...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Hopefully we will have calves in August.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

These aren't exactly lambs, but they are kinda like tiny sheep. They make wool and get sheared and it gets spun into yummy yarn. These are all the same litter as they grow older their colors change. The "black" one turned into the gray colored "lilac" when he got older and he's now named "Hula Boy". The brown one turned into a "chocolate tortoise shell" and she is now named "Mele". The other two girls are still white and will be sold so I haven't named them yet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love baby bunnies! Nice colors too!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

New as of yesterday, although they haven't reached the "cute" stage yet.








I think there's five, although it's hard to tell and I didn't want to disturb the momma too much since this is her first litter.

Here's a "cute" picture, the ones in the picture above should look fuzzy and cute like these two in about five weeks:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bunnies  I love the bunnies. Black is one of my favorite colors too. Are these French Angoras?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The bunnies are sure cute. I love all the colors. 

We had triplets last night. Their unofficial names are Chocolate, Vanilla and Cookies N Cream. You won't have any trouble figuring out who is who.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH French are easier to care for, IMO. I love their wool, they have the wonderful guard hairs that give such a nice halo. Just remember that rabbits breed like rabbits. And don't get sucked into color, I did that and had way too many rabbits. It was fun while it lasted but a LOT of work. If you think you want to get into them I could give you some names


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Only one fiber baby right now but I have 7 others that are nearly as cute.
> 
> the Romney cross at 1/2 hr old
> 
> ...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree Susanne! That is the most adorable mom/baby pic I have seen. I will take one of each on this whole thread......

Wonder if DH will notice??


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

VA Shepherd said:


> Well, if you insist.... Most of my lambs this year are half East Friesian, half Black Cotswold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh no - I am completely smitten by the lambs and bunnies!!!!
> 
> must
> 
> ...


Am sure you have room for a cute bunny or two! :happy0035:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am posting a Lamb Racing video on my blog. Down on the Farm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, thanks Marci


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow thanks for sharing all the pics peoples....I am loving the Icelandic bubbas and all the black and white spotties....hmmmm my favorite. We are in Autumn at the moment so wont have fibre bubbas till Spring in August.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza we hope to see you pictures of your babies too in August.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

bergere said:


> OMG what a cool color contrast in that lamb!! Love her!!
> 
> Love seeing all the lamb and bunny photos! They are all very adorable. You all should also share the lamb photos on the sheep forum. ;O)


Thanks! She is my favorite this year, by far the friendliest and already stanchion trained-- her mother has enough milk for three so I take the extra, and Starbuck hops up with her and snacks while I sneak! :grin: 

The color comes from her Zwartbles (aka East Friesian) cross daddy, Bubba Black Sheep, my favorite ram:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Boy he is a handsome guy!


----------

